
Founders: Stop Pitching, Start Engaging - ccrystle
http://diggingintwo.blogspot.com/2012/12/founders-stop-pitching-instead-of.html
======
dmor
I agree, and I'd add that if you have some common ground (e.g. Your company is
in a sector that is the investors expertise) say so. There is an initial
"should I care" filter to get through. Also, meeting in person is always
better.

~~~
ccrystle
so much more is communicated in person--facial expressions, tone, body
language. Can make a real difference...

